# Candace Candy Coated Photoshoot



## ThePhotoBinder (Jan 10, 2010)

We did a product shoot with Candace for her Candy Coated Designs. She was a hoot to work with. Here are a few of her photos we want to share. We shoot on Hi-key white paper and I added color to many of the photos.


----------



## MasFotos (Jan 29, 2010)

the photos do look like the shoot was fun


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 29, 2010)

That does look like a fun shoot.

I'm not on a calibrated monitor here, but they all look a tad underexposed.


----------



## NateS (Jan 29, 2010)

Definitely looks like you guys had a good time.  I really like the color you added into the backgrounds for each of the shots.


----------

